
Clinton's VP picks had to turn over every social media password for whole family - eplanit
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/07/tim-kaine-vp-ticktock-226069
======
Canada
This is one of the rare cases where giving up all your privacy is in your best
interest. Better your ally finds out before your enemy. Because it _will_ be
found and used against you in the most cynical way possible.

~~~
Esau
You're probably right, from a political POV; but from a freedom POV: hell no.

